# Gran Turismo 5 NASCAR Cars Can Be “Smashed to Smithereens”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5 NASCAR Cars Can Be “Smashed to Smithereens”*
04/30/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Gran Turismo’s history spans across a decade. Every game in the long-running franchise is known for its unmatched realism, but does not to include any damage or crashing physics for vehicles. However, Polyphony Digital boss and Gran Turismo 5’s creator has reiterated that the PS3 exclusive will feature full damage effects for cars, especially in the NASCAR range.
A Japanese blog noticed Polyphony Digital’s CEO Kazunori Yamauchi talk about the game during a video. The Gran Turismo founder explains that NASCAR cars within the racer will feature full damage effects. Not only that, though, Yamauchi also stated that an official release date for Gran Turismo 5 will be announced soon (finally).GT5 cars will be smashed to smithereens in Nascar. Featuring up to one bolt.
I can announce the launch date soon.​Well, at least we know the game is likely to be arriving this year. Unless, the words “launch date” was mistakenly translated, and really said “delay”… Just kidding.
[Thanks to Kendrick for the tip!] 



*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Why wont thy just show us?


----------

